# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Pari Jokeri-kuvaa taas kerran...

## Sami Aaltonen

Valo oli aivan loistava, sopivan tasainen, joten ei muuta kun Oulunkylään. Täältä olen aina halunnut tälläset kuvat ottaa!

http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img335571.jpg

http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img335572.jpg

http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img335570.jpg

Ja pari muuta toiselta päivältä:

http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img333763.jpg

http://kuvablogi.com/nayta/iso/img333746.jpg

-Sami-

----------

